# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Илья Олейников, Юрий Стоянов. Городок

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33420   
"Говорят, что смех продлевает жизнь. Если это правда, то перед Вами возможность прожить дольше по крайней мере на 300 минут. Причём вы проведёте это время не где-нибудь, а "В ГОРОДКЕ", в компании с любимыми народными артистами Ильей Олейниковым, Юрием Стояновым и еще примерно четырьмя сотнями их смешных персонажей. Там где-то “В ГОРОДКЕ”, среди его чудаковатых горожан живём и мы с вами... "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiirOaoiYTE

----------

